# Operating in darkness....



## I'm Hooked (Oct 18, 2008)

For an old guy I'm fairly savvy on most techy stuff but now I'm interested in something that I thought would be easy (and it probably is) but am finding to be somewhat challenging. 

Here's the deal: The light finally illuminated in my little brain telling me that I was wasting my money on cable tv so I swapped out the cable box with a good antenna and get awesome local channels which is all I'm interested in. Now being in my 60s I tend to snooze out early in the evening causing me to miss some shows that come on later. I have capability to record the "Off Air" via VCR but that's old technology; I'd like to use a DVR (with hard drive) but seems with all the info I can find on the subject that the DVRs only work with sat or cable. I understand that I would not be able to get the "guide" with an antenna connection (I don't now anyway). My main TV is a late model digital unit. Any info one way or another would be greatly appreciated.

Mike


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

There are some OTA DVRs out (look for Tivo) or about to come out (Echostar's rumoured TR50) that will let you record digital OTA shows. But be little patient.


----------



## I'm Hooked (Oct 18, 2008)

scooper said:


> There are some OTA DVRs out (look for Tivo) or about to come out (Echostar's rumoured TR50) that will let you record digital OTA shows. But be little patient.


*Thanks Scooper - I'd prefer to stay away from a subscription service (TiVo) - it's not that I'm terribly cheap but it took a little convincing with the wife for me to turn in the cable box (she's already going through withdrawals) so if I can accomplish this without adding a service I'll stick more to my original argument...
Any brand names for generic DVRs?*


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

If you don't want a TiVo and you don't want to wait for the TR50 (or its equivalent), the next choice would be a PC-based DVR. Some TV cards come with DVR software that work online with TitanTV or other free services. Of course, you'll need a computer for that.

Then again, you could buy a TiVo and add the Lifetime (of the receiver) Service Plan, making it more expensive up front but then free for the duration.

PS, Another solution is the Pansat 9200 HD, the model I use for FTA. It also records OTA, but it's nowhere as nice as a TiVo. Add a FTA antenna, though, and it'll really be worth it.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

This may be the answer you are looking for: a Philips Hard Disk/DVD recorder with digital and analog tuner from Walmart for $289.54 For more info: 
http://www.walmart.com/catalog/product.do?product_id=10059151


----------



## Kansas Zephyr (Jun 30, 2007)

I'd wait for the DTVpal DVR (formerly the Echostar TR-50).

No fees. Gets the guide data from PSIP OTA.

Analog RF, HDTV component and HDMI outputs.

Sweet.


----------

